# Courier needed to deliver parcel - Cheap



## elgestor (Oct 27, 2007)

I have bought an item on ebay in Spain, however the price quoted by Correos is out of this world. Also they refuse to carry anything more than 25kg.

Does anyone know of a courier or parcel delivery service that can deliver my item weight 31kg from Benidorm to Cadiz, at a reasonable cost?

Thanks

David


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I guess the seller has not quoted a price? Is it worth asking them?


----------



## elgestor (Oct 27, 2007)

The seller wont send the item. It's a pick up only, and the onus is placed on the purchaser.


----------



## jay cee (Dec 26, 2007)

try Seur or MRW.


----------

